# Reviewing: Phillips Colon Health



## Shug

The other week I posted a review of Align, which I had been taking for a little over a year. While satisfied with it, I wanted to try out other probiotics to see if they worked better or worse. Ultimately my goal was to find something that is less expensive, as the $30 a month for a 28 day supply of Align was really a burden on my budget. I decided to try out Phillips Colon Health as the reviews I had found on it were favorable. The price was around $12 a bottle for a 30 day supply. I've been taking it for a little over 2 weeks now. I was really curious to see how the switch would go. I expected to have more problems than normal the first few weeks, thinking the Align would have gotten out of my system, and it would take a few weeks for the Phillips Colon Heath to works in there to it's fullest potential. HOWEVER, so far, I can't even tell that I switched probiotics. I'm interested to see how the next few weeks and months go, where I will get a bigger picture of how these two compare to one another, but as of now, it seems to be doing just as good of a job as Align was. I'll report back in a few weeks and give more feedback.


----------



## GenieG

Hello Shug!Thank you for your post on Phillips Colon Health which I have just read. I bought a bottle this weekend but was concerned it wouldn't work as well as the "Florastor" I've been taking for several years but figured I'd give the "Phillips" a try for it is so much more cost affordable. I have not taken the "Phillips" yet, decided to research this site first to find what others have experienced using it, yours is the only one I came across.. I have not been on this site for several years for fortunately, since taking the "Florastor" probiotic I have been relatively free of all my painful symptoms mainly IBS-D which I've had for over 25 years. I stopped taking the "Florastor 6 months ago felt I didn't need it and it is so expensive and now I am again suffering from various painful symptoms, bloating, gas and lower abdomen right-sided pain, back on a bland diet, heating pad, fennel, peppermint, camomile teas. Thanks again!


----------

